# Wood Chips- To soak or not to soak. That is the question.



## docthebluesman (Nov 23, 2015)

Just got my Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smoker, and I pre-seasoned it in preparation for Thanksgiving. I am going to smoke a turkey breast and some turkey thighs. As I have researched recipes, brining, rubs, and different liquids to add to the water pan, I have found some sites that say to soak the wood chips overnight in water, and some sites that do not even mention soaking the chips. I would appreciate any tips or suggestion regarding the question of soaking chips. Plus, feel free to add any tips on smoking turkey that you would like to share. (kinds of woods, rubs, brines, etc.}


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 23, 2015)

No soak for an electric smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

No soak on the chips and no water in the water pan...


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 23, 2015)

No need to soak. The chips won't smoke until all the water is gone so it is really an extra step for no added benefit.

As for tips or techniques, check out Jeff's turkey recipes: http://www.smoking-meat.com/tag/turkey

There is a lot of good info there.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 23, 2015)

Although I already gave the reply of "no soak," I wonder if it might be useful to soak _half _of the chips in order to extend the time between recharge?

I know a lot of people in this forum swear by the AMNPS, and it is my understanding that the main benefit is that it increases the time between adding chips, although it also produces a little more consistent smoke because it isn't affected by the "on/off" of the electric heater.

So, if the ignition of half the chips were delayed because they were soaked, might this achieve the first part of the AMNPS benefit?

I think I might try this next time and see what happens.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

Thumbs Up


----------



## joe black (Nov 23, 2015)

IMHO,  It's no soak for anything.  I think the water in the chips, chunks or whatever causes too much smoke as it is drying.  I just don't want that much non-productive smoke in my cooker.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 23, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> No soak on the chips and no water in the water pan...










TW


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2015)

Like above (Many).

No soak & no liquid in Pan.

Bear


----------



## jted (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi, I will jump in with my comments.Don't, There are alot of books with the soak your chips instructions. I think this is a Carry over from charcoal cooking. Had Masterbuilt and all these self proclaimed Gurus ever smoked 200 hours on a Electric they would mot advocate this. 

Once again I find myself having strong opinions. Beware this is only My opinion

Many of us could go into why they soak or use water pans in other smokers but that was not your Question.  Jted


----------

